
How selling Magic cards might land me in jail - pavel_lishin
http://www.reddit.com/r/magicTCG/comments/37tqqa/how_selling_magic_cards_might_land_me_in_jail/
======
Tomte
"Jail"... of course.

Nothing in his story suggests jail, not even the tax evasion hinted at.

Certainly not the "Abmahnung" by a competitor. That's a civil matter.

Basically it's the same old story, as it happens with ebay a hundred times
every day: guy thinks that he might get away with "selling privately", thus
getting rid of consumer protection laws (that's the real issue here, not
taxes, unlike all the speculation on reddit).

Commercial competitor - or sometimes the authorities - believe he's selling
commercially.

